# VIP722K, HD DuoDVR - want to have 4 working remotes



## WickedStepMom (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been a Dish Network customer for many years. Two years ago I upgraded from a PVR501. My house was coaxed wired so whatever was watched in the living room would show in all the other rooms and this was done by everything going through a splitter after it went through the PVR501 and all the TVs had to be on channel 3. When I upgraded, I got a VIP722K, HD DuoDVR. It has two remotes, one for TV1 and another for TV2. All the TVs had to be changed from channel 3 to a channel that didn't carry any digital stations. I was able to program all the TVs to channels 50 and 55 so all of them now have access to whatever is on TV1 (channel 50) and TV2 (channel 55). 
My problem is that I want to have more than one remote for TV1 and more than one for TV2. TV1 is in the living room where the receiver is located. The kitchen is close enough that I can use the TV1 remote for the TV in the kitchen. TV2 is in my bedroom. I want to program two new remotes to have the same remote addresses as TV1 and TV2 respectfully. Doing this I can have two TV1 remotes, one for the living room and one for the kitchen and two TV2 remotes, one for my bedroom and the other for my sewing room.
I purchased the remotes from Dish Network only to discover that programming the remotes with the same remote address isn't possible. I've called Dish Network and customer service tells me that this is not possible that I should just keep the extra remotes as spares. Is there a work around to my problem?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

You can easily do this. Are both of your new remotes 21.0 models? If so on one of them open the battery cover and pull out the little piece at the bottom of the remote that has the #2 on it. It can be stubborn, but it will come out. Once out flip it over so the #1 will show and reinsert it. Also, there is a switch in the battery area that says IR on one side and UHF on the other. Make sure it's set to IR. Leave the other remote alone.

Now, with your existing #1 remote, press Menu twice, this will bring up the system info screen and show you what the remote addresses are for your existing remotes.

On your new #1 remote hold the Sat button until all the lights light up and then release. Enter the same number as shown on the screen for the #1 remote and then press #. Do the same process for the new #2 remote and it's corresponding address. Exit the menu and you should be all set.


----------



## WickedStepMom (Aug 19, 2012)

:gott: You are WONDERFUL and now my Dish Network remote Guru and I thank you so _very, very_ much. :bowdown: Your instructions were perfect and worked like a charm. :righton: I'm printing out your instructions to add to my non-complete Dish Network Instructions. I can't understand why Dish doesn't have someone in their TECH department that couldn't do this for me :grrr:. Thank you again!


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad it worked!


----------

